# Does 60 minutes air original segments over the summer?



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

It's really annoying to me that they take the old shows and put them in a new order and it gets a new original air date so my DVR records them. And I always start watching them because I'm like, "Maybe I didn't see this segment." But I have.

So do they ever air an original segment over the summer?


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

The model 60 Minutes has been using the last couple of years is to intertwine new & old segments. They typically do fewer new segments during the summer, but they do appear.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Most times it's all repeat stories. Sometimes if they get a significant interview or a big story happens, they might do a piece on it. As an avid viewer, I keep my SP going during the summer and just watch the opening to see if I have seen the stories.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I usually watch it (when it's not bumped back by sports  ), but it is annoying that even that isn't new.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Sometimes they also do a segment on a topic they already did during the season to update viewers on recent related events that have happened subsequent to the original airing.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, basically agree with Jeeters.. I listen to the beginning, and if they mention "and as we originally reported last <whenever>", then I FF to the very end of the story.

sometimes there will be an obvious added on ending with new updates to the story.

(BTW, 60 minutes has a full audio podcast available.... listening at 2x speed on an ipod/iphone is very handy!)


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

For as long as I've been involved with 60 MINUTES (15 years) and even further back, 60 MINUTES has always been primarily repeats of pieces between Memorial Day and Labor Day. The studio leads and tags are new and track changes are made, mostly for time references. On rare occasions if a breaking news story warrants it, a new piece will air during the summer months. 60 MINUTES still follows the tradition that was in place for the big 3 TV networks of summer repeats for the last 50 or so years.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

MScottC said:


> For as long as I've been involved with 60 MINUTES (15 years) and even further back, 60 MINUTES has always been primarily repeats of pieces between Memorial Day and Labor Day. The studio leads and tags are new and track changes are made, mostly for time references. On rare occasions if a breaking news story warrants it, a new piece will air during the summer months. 60 MINUTES still follows the tradition that was in place for the big 3 TV networks of summer repeats for the last 50 or so years.


That's all well and good, but then these episodes should show as a repeat.


----------

